# Training a new girl to milk



## imtc (May 29, 2011)

I have a new Nigerian mama who is a difficult milker. Her kid is now almost 4 weeks old and I have been milking for nearly 3 weeks 1x a day. My problem is she does not want to get on the stand so I have to lead her over on a leash. Lately she's even running from me when she knows I'm coming to get her on the leash. I have to lift her front legs onto the stand to kind of force her on it then get her head situated in the headlock with her grain. She then will kick when ever I try to touch her udder. I purchased a hobble and have been using that but she can still kick and actually will flip her back legs straight up into the air above her head into a hand stand and just fights me the whole time. I'm able to get about a quart out of her but it's very frustrating fighting with her the whole time. I would also like to use two hands and be able to leave the milk bucket underneath her to finish quicker without risking her kicking it over. Any ideas of how to train her to behave better? Or do I just have a stubborn girl who will eventually give in?


----------



## Goatmasta (May 29, 2011)

Tie her hind legs down to the milk stand.   Just keep going she will figure it out...


----------



## Georgiamainers (May 29, 2011)

Are you using the hobble correctly?  You use it differently than what the pics usually show.  My girls are real hungry when it's time to milk and they just want to eat!!  They start dancing when the food bowl is empty and we give them a refill.  I had first time fresheners this year and it just took some time.  At first the doe would not let me near her.  Now she reaches around and gives me nose kisses when I'm milking her.   http://fiascofarm.com/goats/hobble.htm


----------



## ksalvagno (May 29, 2011)

Keep in mind she wants to keep her milk for her kid. When my girls were nursing their kids, they were not as willing to milk. But I do have one female that just doesn't like to be handled. She gives me a harder time and I think it will always be that way. But all my other females are fine to milk. You do have to give the first timers some time to adjust to the whole thing. Some can take up to two weeks or more.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 29, 2011)

Is she hard to handle at other times than milking time, or just when you are trying to milk?


----------



## imtc (May 29, 2011)

before I bought the hobble I was using a rope and just tying around one ankle  to keep her from kicking, and would  tie the other end around one leg of the milk stand which seemed to work ok.  But she tends to tighten the knot by kicking so it's hard to untie sometimes which is why I bought the hobble.  I put it  it up higher like the fias website says (just above the knee joint) but her kicking actually rubbed a raw spot on the back of her leg so I need to figure out how to make it comfortable for her yet tight enough where she can't kick it off or hurt herself.  I guess I'll also try to tie the middle of the hobble to the leg of the stand somehow so she can't kick up in the air like she does.  She is a very spoiled girl and has been a very social and friendly pet so it's not foreign for her to be handled now.  Since being pregnant she's just been really touchy about her udder and doesn't like me to touch it.  Guess I'll just stick it out and keep working with her and hope she eventually gives in and lets me do what I bought her for...lol.


----------



## freemotion (May 30, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2767


----------



## helmstead (May 30, 2011)

Also make sure your technique is good and you're not actually hurting her when you milk...or that the kids haven't made her teats raw by nursing.  I've never had one go that long fighting the idea like she is - but I also don't 'share' with the kids, they're pulled at birth.


----------



## Mzyla (May 31, 2011)

freemotion 
The link you posted, it was not only educational, but in most part very entertaining   
I read it all with utmost interest!


----------



## freemotion (May 31, 2011)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> freemotion
> The link you posted, it was not only educational, but in most part very entertaining
> I read it all with utmost interest!


Hee-hee-hee.....   I end up re-reading it every time this comes up and I snicker every time!


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 1, 2011)

Moreover, after reading all of these battling with milking first-timers, it concerned me to the point, where I started on "milking" little tiny teats on my 2 months old babies, to make them use to the idea.
Amazingly - I can almost tell which one will be good and which one I'm gone need to fight!

The smaller one is standing without movement, pleased like a cat 
The bigger one (the one looking like barrel of wine), at first she picks one leg up, like a dog when peeing. Then she pick up another leg....then she throws both legs in the air!
Most likely will be the kicker!!!   and....this is the one with horns growing after disbudding!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jun 3, 2011)

one suggestion is don't only go and get your goat when you are going to do "mean" things to her. try going out sometimes to just take her out to graze... that might help with the unwillingness to be caught..... good luck!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 3, 2011)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> The bigger one (the one looking like barrel of wine), at first she picks one leg up, like a dog when peeing. Then she pick up another leg....then she throws both legs in the air!
> Most likely will be the kicker!!!   and....this is the one with horns growing after disbudding!


It is early!  My Peach was like that at that age and she is a peach to milk.  So cooperative and easy to milk and she ADORES me as if I were her kid!  I was so sure that she was going to be trouble.  She was a pro right from the first squeeze.  Keep training her!  Make your time together on the milking stand special and not scary in any way.  Above all, don't lock her in the stanchion until she is perfectly calm about everything, and then try to release her before she fights it....and if she does get a bit panicky, just put your arm behind her and push her forward, speaking soothingly to her, then let her out when she is calm again.


----------



## TigerLilly (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for that link, Freemotion! Very enjoyable reading.
I have also started getting my younger goats used to the whole handling deal & feeding them in the stand. Unfortunately, the stand is a little bigger than most of the goats...hoping they will grow into it at some point!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 8, 2011)

Great post!  I have been wondering about how my girls are going to react if I try to milk them (they are due in about a week).  The one is okay with me checking her udder, but the other freaks and kicks every time.  Not sure if we'll be getting any milk from her


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 8, 2011)

Most really change their attitude after they kid especially if you are there with them for the kidding..  Some just have attitude..


----------



## imtc (Jun 8, 2011)

she is getting better for me now.  Hobble's didn't work (she'd either kick them off or rub her legs raw bucking) so I've made a noose out of thick rope and just tie her one leg at the ankle to the table leg and that seems to work well.  She fights less to get on the table (even got up on it a couple times totally on her own) and now eats while I milk instead of fighting the whole time.  Yipee....making progress.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 9, 2011)




----------

